# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Film Noir ու Neo-noir

## Ռուֆուս

_Կադր 1955թ-ի The Big Combo ֆիլմից_

Ըստ վիկիի ֆիլմ նուարը (ֆր. սև ֆիլմ) կինեմատոգրաֆի ժանր է, որը բնորոշում է 1940-ականների սկզբից մինչև 1950-ականների վերջերը նկարահանված կրիմինալ դրամաները, որոնցում շեշտադրվում էր ցինիկ վերաբերմունքը և սեքսուալ մոտիվացիաները: Ֆիլմ նուարի յուրահատուկ սև ու սպիտակ ոճը արմատներով գնում է գերմանական էքսպրեսիոնիստական կինեմատոգրաֆ: Դասական նուարի սյուժեները հիմնականում հիմնված են մեծ ֆինանսական դեպրեսիայի ժամանակ գրված կրիմինալ պատմվածքների ու վեպերի վրա:

Ֆիլմ նուարը բնորոշող տարրերը հետևյալն են.

1. սև ու սպիտակ կամ մռայլ միատոն գույներով վիզուալ պատկերներ, կոնտրաստային պատկերներ, կիարօսկուրոյի օգտագործում, հերոսների դեմքերի մասնակի կամ ամբողջական մթեցում
2. ճակատագրական կնոջ (femme fatale) ներկայություն
3. մասնավոր դետեկտիվի, հետաքննություն անցկացնող ոստիկանի ներկայություն
4. մանրամասնորեն պլանավորված հանցագործություն
5. խճճված ու գերլարված սյուժե
6. ֆատալիստական ու ցինիկ մոտեցում կյանքին
7. ֆլեշբեքների առկայություն
8. երկրորդական սյուժեների առկայություն
9. ֆիլմի հերոսների բարոյականության անորոշություն


_Կադր 1947թ-ի Out of the Past ֆիլմից_

1960-ականներից հետո նկարահանված ֆիլմերը, որոնք հարազատ են մնում դասական ֆիլմ նուարի տարրերին ընկնում են նեո-նուար կատեգորիայի տակ:


_Կադր 1995թ-ի The Basic Instinct ֆիլմից_


Դասական ֆիլմ նուարներից ամենահայտնիները սրանք են.

_40-ական թվականներ_
The Maltese Falcon
Shadow of a Doubt
Laura
Double Indemnity
Mildred Pierce
The Lost Weekend
Detour
The Big Sleep
The Killers
Notorious
Out of the Past
Force of Evil
The Naked City
White Heat

_50-ական թվականներ_ 
Gun Crazy
D.O.A.
In a Lonely Place
The Asphalt Jungle
Sunset Boulevard
The Hitch-Hiker
The Big Heat
Kiss Me Deadly
The Night of the Hunter
Sweet Smell of Success
Touch of Evil

Իսկ նեո-նուար ժանրին պատկանող հայտնի ֆիլմերից են.

_60-ական թվականներ_
The Manchurian Candidate
In Cold Blood

_70-ական թվականներ_
A Clockwork Orange
The French Connection
The Godfather
Chinatown
Taxi Driver

_80-ական թվականներ_
Blade Runner
Blood Simple
Brazil
Blue Velvet

_90-ական թվականներ_
Léon: The Professional
Goodfellas
Basic Instinct
Reservoir Dogs
Pulp Fiction
The Usual Suspects
Se7en
Fargo
L.A. Confidential
The Big Lebowski
Dark City

_00-ական թվականներ_
Snatch
Amores Perros
American Psycho
Memento
The Man Who Wasn't There
Mulholland Drive
Insomnia
Kill Bill
21 Grams
Batman Begins
Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
Sin City
The Departed
Eastern Promises
No Country For Old Men
Changeling
The Dark Knight
The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo
Public Enemies

_10-ական թվականներ_
Shutter Island
The Town
Winter's Bone
Drive
The Dark Knight Rises

----------

Chuk (23.12.2013), E-la Via (23.12.2013), ivy (24.12.2013), Աթեիստ (23.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (23.12.2013), Հայկօ (24.12.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Եկեք քննարկենք մեր սիրելի film noir ոճին պատկանող ֆիլմերը  :Smile:  Իրականում հոգնած եմ, դուք քննարկեք, վաղը գրառումս կշարունակեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Sin City-ին էս շարքում պիտի մեծատառ գրվի:

----------

ivy (24.12.2013), Աթեիստ (23.12.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Sin City-ին էս շարքում պիտի մեծատառ գրվի:


Չէի ասի: Sin City-ն էսթետիկորեն շատ սիրուն ֆիլմ է, նուարի լավագույն ավանդույթները պահպանելով, բայց մնացած բոլոր առումներով «դատարկ» է:

Ստեղ մի ֆիլմ է արժանի մեծատառով գրվելու՝ 1944թ-ի Double Indemnity-ն, էն աստիճանի կատարյալ է, որ ոնց որ 21-րդ դարի ֆիլմ լինի, ընդհանրապես չի հնացել: Հնություններից Sunset Boulevard-ը, Out of the Past-ն ու The Night of the Hunter-ն էլ են արժանի All Caps-ով գրվելու  :Smile:  The Night of the Hunter-ը իմ տեսած ամենասարսափելի սարսափ ֆիլմերից մեկն էր:

Իսկ նեո-նուարներից լիքը արտակարգ ֆիլմեր կան, Chinatown-ն ու L.A. Confidential-ը, Կնքահայրը, The French Connection-ը, Քրիստոֆեր Նոլանի, Դեյվիդ Լինչի ու Քոեն Եղբայրների գրեթե բոլոր ֆիլմերը, Տարանտինոյի վաղ շրջանի ֆիլմերը, Մարտին Սկորսեզեի ֆիլմերից շատերը, Ստենլի Կուբրիկի ֆիլմերը: Սրանց կողքը Sin City-ն մի տեսակ էլ չի նայվում  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ըստ ամերիկացի կինոքննադատ Ռոջեր էբերտի ֆիլմ նուարը.

1. Ֆրանսերեն տերմին է, որը նշանակում է «սև ֆիլմ» կամ գիշերվա ֆիլմ, որը Ֆրանսիայում տարածված Series Noir ամերիկյան կրիմինալ գրքերի ֆրանսերեն անունն է:

2. Ֆիլմ, որն իր ամբողջ ընթացքում happy end չի կանխագուշակում

3. Վայրեր, որոնք միշտ մութ են, ստվերներ, նեղլիկ փողոցներ, շքեղ առանձնատների ետնամուտքեր, ամեն ինչ տեսած տաքսիստներ ու բարմեններ

4. Սիգարետներ: Նուար ֆիլմերում բոլորը ծխում են ու կարծես, թե ասում են ինչ էլ լինի, պետք է օրեկան ամենաքիչը երեք տուփ ծխեմ: Լավագույն օրինակը Out of the Past ֆիլմում է, երբ Ռոբերտ Միտչամն ու Քըրք Դուգլասը կատաղած իրար երեսի են ծխում: Մի դրվագ կա, երբ Միտչամը սենյակ է մտնում ու Դուգլասը նրան ծխախոտի տուփ է մեկնում սիգարետ առաջարկելով ու Միտչամը ձեռքի վառված սիգարետը ցույց տալով պատասխանում է. «Ծխում եմ»:

5. Կանայք որոնք ձեզ սիրելով կսպանեն կամ էլ հակառակը:

6. Կանայք. դեկոլտեով, շքեղ գլխարկներով, դիմահարդարմամբ ու շրթներկով, բուդուարներով, բարձրակրունկ կոշիկներով, կարմիր զգեստներով, արմունկներոը ծածկող ձեռնոցներով, գանգստեր բոյֆրենդներով, կանայք, որոնք անտարբեր չեն մասնավոր դետեկտիվների նկատմամբ ու ամենակարևորը կանայք, ում կգտնեք մեռած հատակին

7. Տղամարդիկ. ցիլինդրներով, կոստյումով ու փողկապով, նեոնային նշաններով էժանագին հյուրանոցներում, ովքեր անտարբեր չեն խմիչքի, ավտոմեքենաների նկատմամբ ու մշտապես փախուստի մեջ են ոստիկանությունից:

8. Ֆիլմ, որը կամ ամբողջովին սև ու սպիտակ է կամ մռայլ գույներով է

9. Հարաբերություններ, որտեղ սերը զուգակցվում է մահվան հետ

10. Ֆիլմերի ամենաամերիկյան ժանրն է, քանի որ ոչ մի այլ հասարակություն չի կարողացել ստեղծել այսպիսի աշխարհ, որը լի է կործանմամբ, ճակատագրով, վախով ու դավաճանությամբ:

----------

Baltazar (26.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (24.12.2013), Հայկօ (24.12.2013)

----------

